# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  جامع ترین کتاب آموزش شبکه های عصبی در متلب

## matcode.ir

در این کتاب که به همت گروهی از دانشجویان کارشناسی ارشد رشته نرم افزار گرداوری شده تمام توابع موجود در شبکه های عصبی متلب با مثال های عملی پیاده سازی شده و آماده انتشار است برای دریافت نسخه ی pdf آن به سایت زیر مراجعه کنید :*http://www.matcode.ir*

----------


## 76791110

با سلام و خسته نباشید
من واقعاً این فایل رو لازم دارم ولی متأسفانه لینک سایت انگار اشتباه است
خواهشن اگر امکان دارد فایل رو برام ایمیل کنید
باتشکر فراوان

----------


## غزل نجم الدین

دوست عزیز سلام وقت بخیر ممکن است لطف کنید و لینک درست رو قرار بدید و یا قبول زحمت کرده و فایل را ایمیل بفرمایید با تشکر

----------

